# low profile boots



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

what boots are the lightest / smallest? I dont ride that much and ride only rails and boxes and some small kickers so i awnna know what some light and tight boots are..i wear size 9 1/2 btw


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

and i dont care how long it takes to lace as long as they are tight around my ankle/calf


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

salomon f-series is pretty much the smallest and tightest/narrowest


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

ok thanks..what do u know about dc'c? esp dc parks from this year..small?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

DC boots are not known for their compactness. 32 is pretty compact i think.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ride have low profile, at least mine are


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

what ride boots? and thanks a lot keep them coming...and what 32 ones? i kinda want my snowpants to be able to fit over them lol


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

32 ultralights??? one of the lightest... but they feel like shiiiiiiiiiuuhhtt


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

what about vans??


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have never tried them but the burton ozone is supposed to be really light and low profile.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Look into Ride Orions, they have a low profile sole some what like vulcanized skate shoes and are very light. 32's are lightweight but they're soles arevery thick and wide.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

laz167 said:


> Look into Ride Orions, they have a low profile sole some what like vulcanized skate shoes and are very light. 32's are lightweight but they're soles arevery thick and wide.


i will and im talking about upper ankle lower calf u know? not so much sole..im lookin at the thirty two 86 fasttracks or some vans if anyone got experiance

---checked out the orions those sound good to


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

burton hail all day....very compact


----------

